# Where to buy bubble counter locally



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am so used to ordering things online that I'm at a loss right now. The bubble counter I'm using for my pressurized system started to leak and I need to get a replacement.

It also acted as a check valve for me too before it runs into my up atomizer.

The problem is the bubble counter sold by jl aquatic it's not good and I'm looking for one that'll do the same job as my previous one (check valve and bubble counter), does anyone know of any store locally that'll have it? I've ordered spares online already because this was actually the last spare I had and the original counter leaked first day I revamped my tank, so I took out the spare and used it but now even that one is leaking!

I guess right now I can temporarily run the atomizer directly, don't think I necessarily need a check valve with how it's setup and the amount of co2 is good for now (don't have fish yet so even if it's over by a little it's fine) but would like to have the bubble counter back in asap. 
Please make recommendations on stores that'll have the bubble counter that's reasonable priced


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Banggood.

http://www.banggood.com/buy/Bubble-counter.html

Meanwhile while waiting for it to arrive, you can just get a cheap check valve from your local fish store (like jlaquatics) for like $2-3 and it will be fine.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

mysticalnet said:


> Banggood.
> 
> Bubble counter - Buy Cheap Bubble counter - From Banggood
> 
> Meanwhile while waiting for it to arrive, you can just get a cheap check valve from your local fish store (like jlaquatics) for like $2-3 and it will be fine.


NICE FIND! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

That's awesome! Thanks



mysticalnet said:


> Banggood.
> 
> Bubble counter - Buy Cheap Bubble counter - From Banggood
> 
> Meanwhile while waiting for it to arrive, you can just get a cheap check valve from your local fish store (like jlaquatics) for like $2-3 and it will be fine.


----------

